# Raw Feeders Group Albany / Upstate NY/ Hudson Valley /Western Mass



## Valerae (Jun 13, 2011)

Hi All,

Just curious if anyone in this area belonged to a raw feeders group? I'm currently part of a coop of raw feeders that I love, but there isn't a ton of variety and I wanted to look into other resources.

I feed the prey model - all meat, nothing prepacked/freeze dried, etc - I'm looking for the stuff that requires a prep table, wash station, meat cleaver and scale.  I'm always looking for green tripe. Our coop sells it in all of it's stinky glory, but I can't buy very much of it at a time.

Also - while I'm here, I thought I'd share what tools I use and where I procured them in case it helps any new raw feeders in this area:

Wusthof Meat Cleaver - around $100 Different Drummer's Kitchen, Stuyvesant Plaza (Albany)

Oxo Digital Kitchen scale - around $50 Bed Bath & Beyond on Wolf Rd.

Large upright freezer - Lowe's has great good deals (it cost $100 less than it did across the street at Sears!)

Stainless steel food prep table (can't remember how much - around $120 I think) - B&G Restaurant Supply on Commerce Ave off of Everett Road (you can also buy food service gloves here).

Also - for good food bargains that I don't get at the coop: Price Chopper on Central Ave has interesting animal parts (pigs feet, etc.)...PC, Hannaford and Shop Rite all have chicken feet from time to time that are cheap.

The Asian supermarkets sell duck feet at good prices. They also carry a wide variety of interesting items you can't find anywhere else.

Fin, the new fishmonger out in Guilderland, sells fish parts REALLY cheap. I bought a big bag of salmon and trout heads, skins, and other bits and pieces for a buck and change. If you like fish for yourself, this place is pretty awesome for humans too- ha!

Falvo's in Slingerlands, sells chicken backs and turkey necks in 30 pound cases really cheap. They are my current source for these items.

These were all big investments - but I have two big dogs and am passionate about feeding raw...these have all made the entire raw process so easy! Now if I can only get a back-up food supplier!

Sorry for the length, but I figured I'd share some of what I've learned in the nearly 2 years I've been feeding raw in this area while also reaching out to others for advice!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Dudley Poultry!


----------



## Valerae (Jun 13, 2011)

Their website says they have drivers who service 'all around' Upstate NY - but apparently they only service the Western part of Upstate NY. Their map doesn't look like it includes Albany but I'll give them a call. Thanks for the tip!


----------

